# iPod System Requirements



## PR3LUD3R (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi guys I have just bought an Apple 4G 20GB iPod and on my mac I'm still running Mac OS 9.2 and am just wondering on the off chance that if i plug my iPod into the computer I could transfer songs? Because it only recommends that I use Mac OS X. 
Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it has a USB port there should be no problems.


----------

